# Cutting board that doesn’t break the bank



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 21, 2022)

I mad the mistake of buying a $60 30x20 banboo cutting board on Amazon. The size was great, but the original and it's replacement dceloped cracks and split in two within weeks. Thery were gently washed and then properly oiled, so I know I'll need to spend a bit more $$$. This board was thin, maybe 1/2" max, so maybe that was a contributing factor?

I looked on Etsy, and there's everything from $75-$400, and my concern is that I don't know true quality going that route. 

I'm looking for 30x20, so if Anyone has suggestions, ideally with a link, it would be appu!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 21, 2022)

If you want thin, go with the plastic boards. Otherwise, the thicker boards do last a lot longer and will save you $ in the long run. I have one that’s 3/4” thick and after 15 years it’s just starting to crack. I have another that’s 1”, maybe more, and looks new, cuts excepted. I oil mine right after every big holiday so maybe 4-5 times a year. The big board I have is a Boos.

I should add, my favorite cutting board I use the most is a white polyethylene board that’s an 18” x 30” monster. It’s not classy but we have it on the counter top all the time. It’s enormous and I almost returned it because I didn’t intend on ordering one this big. We use it for everything, every day. Best part is that it was $30. 

I cut up two giant pork shoulders today for some buckboard bacon and I had more than enough room for it all plus the vacuum sealer. Not bad for $30.


----------



## DougE (Feb 21, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I should add, my favorite cutting board I use the most is a white polyethylene board that’s an 18” x 30” monster. It’s not classy but we have it on the counter top all the time. It’s enormous and I almost returned it because I didn’t intend on ordering one this big. We use it for everything, every day. Best part is that it was $30.


Do tell. I'm looking for some largeish HDPE or similar boards. I'd actually like even bigger than 18x30, but cost seems to go up fast when you go bigger.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 21, 2022)

I may give this a shot...it's HDPE

30 x 18 HDPE


----------



## DougE (Feb 21, 2022)

I have a similar one a little smaller, and it's a good board


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

Cutting boards cost that much because they take hours and hours to make. Like everything else the price of lumber has gone up and the price of quality wood has gone up even farther. Exotic woods always have been ridiculously priced. 

When you are talking about larger sizes, the cost is then increased because of the larger tools required to make them. Most people don't own a planer or drum sander that can make a 30 x 20 board. 

If you do own a wooden cutting board, please store them on their edges. This allows them to stay flat over time by allowing the same amount of air on both the flat sides. Oil them as needed and I prefer to put a cutting board wax on my boards.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> If you want thin, go with the plastic boards. Otherwise, the thicker boards do last a lot longer and will save you $ in the long run. I have one that’s 3/4” thick and after 15 years it’s just starting to crack. I have another that’s 1”, maybe more, and looks new, cuts excepted. I oil mine right after every big holiday so maybe 4-5 times a year. The big board I have is a Boos.
> 
> I should add, my favorite cutting board I use the most is a white polyethylene board that’s an 18” x 30” monster. It’s not classy but we have it on the counter top all the time. It’s enormous and I almost returned it because I didn’t intend on ordering one this big. We use it for everything, every day. Best part is that it was $30.
> 
> I cut up two giant pork shoulders today for some buckboard bacon and I had more than enough room for it all plus the vacuum sealer. Not bad for $30.



Given the size, probably doesn't fit in the dishwasher so hand wash only, correct?


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Cutting boards cost that much because they take hours and hours to make. Like everything else the price of lumber has gone up and the price of quality wood has gone up even farther. Exotic woods always have been ridiculously priced.
> 
> When you are talking about larger sizes, the cost is then increased because of the larger tools required to make them. Most people don't own a planer or drum sander that can make a 30 x 20 board.
> 
> If you do own a wooden cutting board, please store them on their edges. This allows them to stay flat over time by allowing the same amount of air on both the flat sides. Oil them as needed and I prefer to put a cutting board wax on my boards.


I wasn't really complaining that places were overcharging for a quality wood board...just that I wasn't looking to spend $300 on one :)  For the time being, I think I'll go with the HDPE as I don't need one for presentation/plating...just for prep and carving work.  I am waffling between the black and white, but I think I'll go with the black one as I have a feeling the white version will show more food stains etc.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I wasn't really complaining that places were overcharging for a quality wood board...just that I wasn't looking to spend $300 on one :)  For the time being, I think I'll go with the HDPE as I don't need one for presentation/plating...just for prep and carving work.  I am waffling between the black and white, but I think I'll go with the black one as I have a feeling the white version will show more food stains etc.



Most of my plastic cutting boards are white for that exact reason.. that way I can see that they are clean. 

I once bought a black plate for presentation and I dislike it very much as it never seems clean enough LOL


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Most of my plastic cutting boards are white for that exact reason.. that way I can see that they are clean.
> 
> I once bought a black plate for presentation and I dislike it very much as it never seems clean enough LOL


Excellent point!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2022)

I get these from Sam's. They are oversized and very heavy duty. They don't fit in the dishwasher


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

There's a lot that goes into making a wood cutting board , and the options can add up . However a quality wood board with proper care will last your life time and be passed down the line  . 
So I always think of it like this . Divide the number of times used into the length of ownership . Comes out pretty cheap in the end . 
Get a larger plastic board if that fits your need . 
Here's just an idea of some of the steps that goes into a wood board . 














































That's the short version .


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 22, 2022)

Get a white one. Then every so often take a white towel soaked in 1% bleach and let it set on it for a while to destain.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> There's a lot that goes into making a wood cutting board , and the options can add up . However a quality wood board with proper care will last your life time and be passed down the line  .
> So I always think of it like this . Divide the number of times used into the length of ownership . Comes out pretty cheap in the end .
> Get a larger plastic board if that fits your need .
> Here's just an idea of some of the steps that goes into a wood board .
> ...



Thanks for enlightening the others on what it takes - still a lot more work than what your photos show.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> There's a lot that goes into making a wood cutting board , and the options can add up . However a quality wood board with proper care will last your life time and be passed down the line  .
> So I always think of it like this . Divide the number of times used into the length of ownership . Comes out pretty cheap in the end .
> Get a larger plastic board if that fits your need .
> Here's just an idea of some of the steps that goes into a wood board .
> ...


As I've said previously - I have no doubt the effort (and today the cost of wood) that goes into something of quality :)  I just wasn't yet feeling like spending for that level of quality.  I understand that over time the cost per use is minimal, but you can say that for lots of things - it still doesn't make the initial investment any less :)

All this being said, I gather you make these as well....I'd take a look at them if you have a link - I always keep a running "buy me a gift list" just in case my wife wants to get me something :)!!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I get these from Sam's. They are oversized and very heavy duty. They don't fit in the dishwasher
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a couple of these - to put these into perspective for others - they are just big enough to lay out a spatchcocked chicken or turkey.  Usually a bit short for a whole rack of spare ribs.. obviously depending on the racks - for less than $10 they can't be beat


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 22, 2022)

I have one if these.
For $10, it's more than ok. It is not our every-day-cuttingboard.  I use it mostly outside when grilling.   18x24; oversized by my standards, but may be smaller than ideal for you.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I wasn't really complaining that places were overcharging for a quality wood board...just that I wasn't looking to spend $300 on one :)  For the time being, I think I'll go with the HDPE as I don't need one for presentation/plating...just for prep and carving work.  I am waffling between the black and white, but I think I'll go with the black one as I have a feeling the white version will show more food stains etc.




 chopsaw
 and I both know you weren't .. we're probably just sensitive to people wanting us to give our masterpieces away ! Plus it allows others reading your thread to know why they cost so much. Sure you can buy thinner boards but they will tend to warp. 
The suggested plastic boards are good cheap options to use for now and perhaps invents in a quality wood one in the future.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I understand that over time the cost per use is minimal, but you can say that for lots of things - it still doesn't make the initial investment any less :)



Like buying a brisket for 3 bucks a pound , then trimming and tossing 3 pounds of fat . How much did we pay a pound after that ? 
I mentioned buying the plastic board , because if that works for you , there's no reason to spend a bunch of money . 
I still use a cheap face grain board I got 35 years ago .


----------



## sandyut (Feb 22, 2022)

I have a BIG one i picked up on Amazon that is great 

also picked up a set of these at Costco and love them

neither stains at all which has been a problem with others I have tried


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Thanks for enlightening the others on what it takes - still a lot more work than what your photos show.




Exactly!
Chopsaw did a Great job of showing the "short version" of crafting a wood cutting board.
Making one larger (18" X 30") would add much to that, as would making them with end-grain as the cutting surface.

Bear


----------



## Alsta (Feb 22, 2022)

I picked up the bamboo board that I have right before T-Giving at a local Aldi, its 18 X 20-something for about $11.00.

Holding up very well so far, no cracks / chips warpage like I expected there to be.

Moral of the story - Be surprised where you can find a good deal


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2022)

Any truth to the plastic ones being hard on knife blades ?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Given the size, probably doesn't fit in the dishwasher so hand wash only, correct?


Not only does it not fit in the dishwasher, it mostly does it not fit in the sink,  I have to stand it on end but I have a nice routine. However, that slight inconvenience is not a problem.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Any truth to the plastic ones being hard on knife blades ?



I feel they are a bit harder as the plastic is not as forgiving as wood.. especially and end grain cutting board. 

Knife sharpening should be part of our skill sets anyways if we are playing with food.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly!
> Chopsaw did a Great job of showing the "short version" of crafting a wood cutting board.
> Making one larger (18" X 30") would add much to that, as would making them with end-grain as the cutting surface.
> 
> Bear



Those are some beautiful boards by 

 chopsaw
.   Cutting boards are one of my favorite workshop projects as well.   Since mine are usually given as gifts, I also favor gluing up multiple widths and colors of wood, which does add to cost and complexity.   

Like many hobbyists, I'm limited by the 13" width of my planer, though I'm thinking of doing wider cutting boards in two pieces then gluing them together.   It'll take more sanding to get it right, but might be worth the effort.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Those are some beautiful boards by
> 
> chopsaw
> .   Cutting boards are one of my favorite workshop projects as well.   Since mine are usually given as gifts, I also favor gluing up multiple widths and colors of wood, which does add to cost and complexity.
> ...


 Be wary of doing this if you have no way to flatten it afterwards.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Given the size, probably doesn't fit in the dishwasher so hand wash only, correct?





Sven Svensson said:


> Not only does it not fit in the dishwasher, it mostly does it not fit in the sink,  I have to stand it on end but I have a nice routine. However, that slight inconvenience is not a problem.


I have an actual cutting block from a meat department almost exactly like this...






It has 2 removeable HPDE boards that are 30"x24"x¾" each. I wash the boards in the bath tub...


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Not only does it not fit in the dishwasher, it mostly does it not fit in the sink,



How about a garden hose?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

PolishDeli said:


> How about a garden hose?


My kitchen faucet pulls out like a hose so your comment is more correct than you know. It’s the only way to hose it down. Haha!


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> My kitchen faucet pulls out like a hose so your comment is more correct than you know. It’s the only way to hose it down. Haha!



This


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Like many hobbyists, I'm limited by the 13" width of my planer, though I'm thinking of doing wider cutting boards in two pieces then gluing them together. It'll take more sanding to get it right, but might be worth the effort.


You can certainly do that . Just glue up your halves at 12 1/2 " and run them thru the planer together , so you match the thickness . Sister them together using a straight edge 90 degrees to the joint on the surface of the board  . I use wax paper here so the glue doesn't get to them . Then it's just some hand work to even it out . I did that with this coffee table top . Ran 2 halves then put it together .






I made this from a section of PVC pipe and 2 plumbing test plugs  . A cordless drill and a handle . I have several sizes of these .
Messy , but it works great .





I've since bought this . Some of the best money I've ever spent .
16 / 32 drum sander . Open on one side , so you run half , then flip and run the other half .


----------



## normanaj (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw
 makes beautifully crafted boards
Shoot him a PM.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 22, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Any truth to the plastic ones being hard on knife blades ?


I don’t think they are so long as the blade isn’t used as a food scraper/pusher horizontally on the surface (like my w**e does).


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2022)

My bucket list has always included:
Make a 24”X36”x2” end grain board.
I have access to a large commercial wood shop, and other than being lazy & the cost of hardwood, it should have been done by now. Maybe next summer?
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> My bucket list has always included:
> Make a 24”X36”x2” end grain board.
> I have access to a large commercial wood shop, and other than being lazy & the cost of hardwood, it should have been done by now. Maybe next summer?
> Al



With those dimensions you'd have to think about how you'd move it around LOL


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> View attachment 526629


Not to derail, but is that a Craftsman table saw I see over to the right?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> With those dimensions you'd have to think about how you'd move it around LOL



I have a spot all picked out on our countertop. I have an edge grain BOOS board that size right there. I just like the end grain boards & want to make one myself. I have an 18”x18”x2” end grain board & it is so gentle on the knife edges, and want one the same size as the BOOS board. Like I said it’s on my bucket list!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Not to derail, but is that a Craftsman table saw I see over to the right?


Yes . 10 " contractors model . I've had that 30 years .


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a spot all picked out on our countertop. I have an edge grain BOOS board that size right there. I just like the end grain boards & want to make one myself. I have an 18”x18”x2” end grain board & it is so gentle on the knife edges, and want one the same size as the BOOS board. Like I said it’s on my bucket list!
> Al




Just make sure you use a drum sander on an end grain board and do not run it through a planer unless it has a scrap frame around it or you run the risk of destroying it and/or injury


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yes . 10 " contractors model . I've had that 30 years .


Very nice. I have my dad's which is the same one and it's at least that old. I also have his Craftsman 10" radial arm saw and a bunch of his other woodworking stuff to include routers, planer, scroll saw, etc. He only bought Craftsman back in the day...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

When I closed my shop, I had:
10" Table Saw
12" Radial saw
27" Planer
37" double Drum Sander
8" Jointer
5 HP Shaper
Floor Drum Sander
6" X 173" Edge Sander
Two Spindle Horizontal Boring Machine
Drill Press
18" Band Saw

Now Bear Jr has most of the same machines, but he sold my Table Saw & got a "Safe-Stop" Table Saw. 
He also has an "Overhead CNC Router".

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> When I closed my shop, I had:
> 10" Table Saw
> 12" Radial saw
> 27" Planer
> ...



Nice shop you had there Mr. Bear.
Bear jr. is a wise man to buy the Safe-Stop saw.  By the looks of the advertisement with the hot dog;  It sure looks like it could save a finger or two.  I've heard the "stop" is pretty tough on saw blades but that would certainly be a small price to pay if it was you finger being saved.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I've heard the "stop" is pretty tough on saw blades but that would certainly be a small price to pay if it was you finger being saved.


I don't think they  all have the safety stop on them . They did have some at work , and I think you have to replace the whole internal unit of it's " tripped " . 
My Dad has a craftsman branded Saw stop 10 " Man it's nice . Just collecting dust since he passed .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Nice shop you had there Mr. Bear.
> Bear jr. is a wise man to buy the Safe-Stop saw.  By the looks of the advertisement with the hot dog;  It sure looks like it could save a finger or two.  I've heard the "stop" is pretty tough on saw blades but that would certainly be a small price to pay if it was you finger being saved.




Yup, Many years ago I saw "Safe-Stop" in person, at a Cabinetmaker's Convention, at Valley Forge, King of Prussia. It was Amazing. After more than 50 years of playing with Wood, I still have all my digits, but I've often been so close to a moving 10" blade to feel the wind from the blade blowing the hair on the backs of my fingers. 
Scary feeling!! Get the Push-stick Dummy!!

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I don't think they  all have the safety stop on them . They did have some at work , and I think you have to replace the whole internal unit of it's " tripped " .
> My Dad has a craftsman branded Saw stop 10 " Man it's nice . Just collecting dust since he passed .



I gotcha Mr. Chop.  I hadn't heard that the entire unit is destroyed in a stop.  I can see one possible downside if it might tend to make a user of the saw complacent, figuring that they were "safe".

A lot of older Craftsman tools were high quality pieces.

My Dad never had a large shop space and bought a used "Shop Smith"  back around 1955.

Used it in building a 15 foot sailboat ad a pool table as well as many smaller projects.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, Many years ago I saw "Safe-Stop" in person, at a Cabinetmaker's Convention, at Valley Forge, King of Prussia. It was Amazing. After more than 50 years of playing with Wood, I still have all my digits, but I've often been so close to a moving 10" blade to feel the wind from the blade blowing the hair on the backs of my fingers.
> Scary feeling!! Get the Push-stick Dummy!!
> 
> Bear



You've heard the old shop saying, "Remaining fingers are not to be used as push sticks"?

I'm right there with you as far as years spent around shop tools and have come close a time or two, as well.

Still have all digits too.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

I went through a stretch of making and giving away end grain Maple cutting boards.

As several have mentioned they are labor intensive but satisfying when finished.

I made a hand full like this one, (11" X  16" X 1-1/2").    Still have the first that I made although I didn't put the blood groove around that first board.  The largest of this style I've made is 17" X 25" X 2" 

I also own a 12" X 18" X 1/2" white plastic board that does get a good bit of use, although I do wonder about micro plastics coming off of it.  I too old for that to be much of a concern, I guess.







This picture was taken within 1/22 hour of oiling with Mineral oil.  The oil eventually evens out and the highlights at the joints darken up to mach the rest of the wood.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

Here's an Oldie, and the only Cutting Board I ever made:
It's not a great Picture, but it's only about 10" X 14", and 2" thick.
I made it in school (10th Grade) in 1964. (57 years old)
About 2 years ago, Bear Jr ran it through his Double Drum Sander, and put new feet on it, after he made a big fancy Walnut one that I refused to use, because it's too pretty!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

Here's the one Bear Jr made for me, that I won't use:


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 22, 2022)

I have about 12 plastic types..... we use them like plates around our place but had this one show up at Christmas time thanks to 

 driedstick
 and the exchange (way more than I expected!!!!) Its pretty sweet and matches our walnut cabs in the kitchen!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the one Bear Jr made for me, that I won't use:
> View attachment 526648


Bear that is a work of ART right there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I gotcha Mr. Chop.  I hadn't heard that the entire unit is destroyed in a stop.  I can see one possible downside if it might tend to make a user of the saw complacent, figuring that they were "safe".
> 
> A lot of older Craftsman tools were high quality pieces.
> 
> ...




Yup, Rich is right---Gotta replace the cartridge. I forget what it costs, but only a couple hundred, I think it was.
My first large tool I had, because I didn't have the room at the time, was a Shopsmith. It worked fine, if you don't have room for real individual machines.
   I had a Buddy who had a Shopsmith. He had it set up for Drill Press, and was running a shaper cutter on it. A piece of wood fell off the table, so he reached down to pick it up, with one hand, and his other hand rocked it's way across the Cutterhead, taking various amounts of each of all 4 fingers. Had to get a Mechanical release for Bowhunting.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 22, 2022)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I mad the mistake of buying a $60 30x20 banboo cutting board on Amazon. The size was great, but the original and it's replacement dceloped cracks and split in two within weeks. Thery were gently washed and then properly oiled, so I know I'll need to spend a bit more $$$. This board was thin, maybe 1/2" max, so maybe that was a contributing factor?
> 
> I looked on Etsy, and there's everything from $75-$400, and my concern is that I don't know true quality going that route.
> 
> I'm looking for 30x20, so if Anyone has suggestions, ideally with a link, it would be appu!


I’ve got cheap boards right on up to Boos boards. I can say the acacia wood boards I have were cheap and when oiled and cared for right seem to last forever.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 22, 2022)

Personally, I use a cheap bamboo board from Menards

Check into a cabinet shop that installs solid surface counter tops.  Some cut ends and pieces into cutting boards including routering the edge and even add a blood groove.


Winterrider said:


> Any truth to the plastic ones being hard on knife blades ?


Most of the plastic ones I've looked at state they are easily damaged by knives.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

This one was fun to make until I realized I flipped one section the wrong way during one of the multiple glue ups.

Maple, Cherry, Walnut and Padauk.







The gradient board is Maple and Padauk. 







Cherry and Padauk "Brick" Pattern.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, Rich is right---Gotta replace the cartridge. I forget what it costs, but only a couple hundred, I think it was.
> My first large tool I had, because I didn't have the room at the time, was a Shopsmith. It worked fine, if you don't have room for real individual machines.
> I had a Buddy who had a Shopsmith. He had it set up for Drill Press, and was running a shaper cutter on it. A piece of wood fell off the table, so he reached down to pick it up, with one hand, and his other hand rocked it's way across the Cutterhead, taking various amounts of each of all 4 fingers. Had to get a Mechanical release for Bowhunting.
> 
> Bear



A couple hundred bucks is cheap. Fingers are dear.
Your buddy's cutter head accident is the kind of thing I would have a lot of trouble forgiving myself for.  Sometimes natural instinct takes over.  I had a friend, years ago, who swerved her car to avoid running over a fox, wrecked and wound up paralyzed.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the one Bear Jr made for me, that I won't use:
> View attachment 526648


Your young man has skills!!  Very nice glue up.  Do you know what type of glue he used, John?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> The oil eventually evens out and the highlights at the joints darken up to mach the rest of the wood.


I love that look . I use Howard's Butcher block sealer . Has bees wax in it . 



civilsmoker said:


> this one show up at Christmas time thanks to
> 
> driedstick
> 
> ...


The face grain boards look really nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> A couple hundred bucks is cheap. Fingers are dear.
> Your buddy's cutter head accident is the kind of thing I would have a lot of trouble forgiving myself for.  Sometimes natural instinct takes over.  I had a friend, years ago, who swerved her car to avoid running over a fox, wrecked and wound up paralyzed.



Actually, I checked with My Son last night. The Safe-Stop cartridge costs about $90, and a crash doesn't always ruin the blade. At least according to the research he did since buying the Table saw. It hasn't happened for him yet.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Your young man has skills!!  Very nice glue up.  Do you know what type of glue he used, John?




Thank You!
He uses ”Titebond 2“ for everything except Black Walnut.
For Black Walnut he uses “Titebond 2 Dark” it dries a really dark brown almost black.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> This one was fun to make until I realized I flipped one section the wrong way during one of the multiple glue ups.
> 
> Maple, Cherry, Walnut and Padauk.
> The gradient board is Maple and Padauk.




Padauk??
Where's the Bubbinga?
I've used some of each of those. They are the only ones I wore a Dust Mask when working with them.  Highly Toxic!
Very Nice, Charlie!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

Fancy "Woven" Cheese Boards??

With Handles?







Or Finger Holes: (Those "Weaves" are various natural woods):


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 23, 2022)

Masks and dust collection for all the woods but yes, the Padauk dust can and does cause reactions in people. 

Super gorgeous colors tho! The photos never do it justice. 

Also for those interested:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pterocarpus


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Just make sure you use a drum sander on an end grain board and do not run it through a planer unless it has a scrap frame around it or you run the risk of destroying it and/or injury



Thanks Charlie!
Good to know!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> The face grain boards look really nice .


I agree.  Its about 1.5 inches thick and the grain is nice a flat so it should hold up well for a long time.  The zebra wood inset adds a nice touch too! I am going to to a walnut/zebra handled kitchen knife to match it!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Actually, I checked with My Son last night. The Safe-Stop cartridge costs about $90, and a crash doesn't always ruin the blade. At least according to the research he did since buying the Table saw. It hasn't happened for him yet.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the information John.

$90.00 isn't bad at all. Good to know that the blade isn't always ruined.

Glad to hear that your son hasn't had to test the unit.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!
> He uses ”Titebond 2“ for everything except Black Walnut.
> For Black Walnut he uses “Titebond 2 Dark” it dries a really dark brown almost black.
> 
> Bear



Thanks again John


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> There's a lot that goes into making a wood cutting board , and the options can add up . However a quality wood board with proper care will last your life time and be passed down the line  .
> So I always think of it like this . Divide the number of times used into the length of ownership . Comes out pretty cheap in the end .
> Get a larger plastic board if that fits your need .
> Here's just an idea of some of the steps that goes into a wood board .
> ...


Top notch boards from 

 chopsaw
 ! I’ve got a beautiful one in my collection.


----------

